# Getting away from from it all !!!



## bobbylob (Jul 31, 2009)

A question for all you well-travelled members in the forum...

I'm feeling the need to get away and looking for site recommendations.

I'm looking for somewhere peaceful and quiet to recharge the batteries, close enough to a beach for walks along the sand... Ideally, fairly close to a decent pub with good food and drink... 

Need EHU and hard standing preferably, not bothered about site too much other than that... TV and wireless irrelevent

Anyone got any favourites they don't mind sharing??? 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thorntonloch is actually on the beach - pub is within 2 miles or staggering distance, ehu and lovely site - near Dunbar so bit of a trek for you.

Other one I like is in Bridlington its a CL about half mile to walk to beach on a farmyard cows are a bit noisy but nice enough.

Have you thought about THS if you are member of C&CC.

Depends how far you wanna go really?

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When you find it please let us know.

dave p


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

The site at Wisemans Bridge site is 100 metres from a sandy and dog friendly beach. The Wisemans Bridge Inn is less than 30 metres from the site entrance - EHU's, good clean facilities, hard-standings but terrible tv reception.
Google Wisemans Bridge and you'll be sure to find a link.
The site is in between Saundersfoot and Amroth - lots of good walks and quite close to Tenby also.
Six maybe seven hours from you?


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Forgot to mention - very quiet and peaceful site despite the close proximity to the pub. Also dog-friendly.


----------



## bobbylob (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, those 2 sound fine... Always liked Wales, so the Tenby area (where I haven't been since I was a kid) could be just the ticket.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bobbylob,

How about the CC site at Kessingland, not too far from Hinkley. The site and location meet your requirements. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have just returned from here.

http://www.waveneyrivercentre.co.uk/

It's very peaceful, it is kind of in the middle of nowhere though......you can watch the boats on the Broads go by and mooring up at night etc.

No beach but plenty of country walks, shop open everyday and also indoor pool that serves all day breaky for a reasonable price.

Good pub on site open lunch and evening that also serves a good range of meals.

The only bad thing is the approach to the site is a long windy narrow lane.

We hired a boat one afternoon which was very relaxing, not cheap though and went to Oulton Broad. Alsomdrove down to Beccles which is lovely.

Brand new shower block and each cubicle has a bowl, shower and loo.

Def be going back to this one.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hooks House Campsite,Robin Hoods Bay,North Yorks.
Fab views ,great dog friendly pubs and good walks on the beach.
A very steep walk up the hill back to the site but worth it!

Val


----------

